# Pergola Kits



## Pete (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Folks

Live near Coin Malaga. Does anyone know where wooden Pergola Kits may be sold. Leroy Merlin sells one but it is not suitable. Need to find a store/garden centre with a range to look at. Dont want to build my own!

Best Wishes

Pete


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pete said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Live near Coin Malaga. Does anyone know where wooden Pergola Kits may be sold. Leroy Merlin sells one but it is not suitable. Need to find a store/garden centre with a range to look at. Dont want to build my own!
> 
> ...



I'm hopeless at directions, but theres a place at the bottom of Churrianna bypass/dual carriageway , just by the roundabout opposite the big neon "Yulia" sign??? (From Coin, it would be about 6 miles and on the way to Málaga airport) It sells pergolas, garden furniture, etc.... which you can see from the road, looks nice?!!

Jo xxx


----------

